# How do you get video on demand?



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

I know you have to hook up an internet connection to your hr20 700 but how do you do that? Is it better to use wireless? 

Thanks.


----------



## jtn (Oct 18, 2007)

Score023 said:


> I know you have to hook up an internet connection to your hr20 700 but how do you do that? Is it better to use wireless?
> 
> Thanks.


http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=106700&highlight=vod

Wired or Wireless doesn't matter either should be fine. Look at the HR20 like a computer, add it to your network the same as any other computer.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

You can connect it wired or wireless with a wireless bridge or wireless game adapter, whatever is easier for you.

You also need to have the software that has DoD (VOD) in it. 0x1B4 is the latest CE and it is also going national on a staggered roll out.

Once you are connected to the internet and you have software with DoD in it you just have to activate it in the "IWANTMYVOD" hidden menu and wait for DirecTV to activate you.

To get to the hidden menu you need to press menu-->search-->keyword-->type "IWANTMYVOD"-->continue-->all. When it finds nothing press and hold the menu and info button on the front of the unit together for 2 seconds and let go. A hidden menu will pop up and you can turn it on.


----------



## OldRick (Oct 8, 2007)

To answer the original question: No, the only reasons to use wireless to hook it up are if you cannot run an Ethernet wire from the DVR to your DSL or cable modem, or if the modem/router does not have enough Ethernet connectors.

Introducing wireless into the setup will cost you money, and will reduce both reliability and performance. Use a wire if you can.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

My broadband connection is on a different floor do I have to get a slitter and just run a line from my modem or do I have to buy a separate modem?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Score023 said:


> My broadband connection is on a different floor do I have to get a slitter and just run a line from my modem or do I have to buy a separate modem?


If you only have a modem you need to get a router. Then you would run the line from the modem to the router. Then one line to your PC and the other line to your HR20 unless you want to go wireless. Then you would get a wireless router and wireless bridge or wireless game adapter with a ethernet connection not USB.


----------



## Score023 (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks. Sorry for starting this thread I just found the other one that was already exiting.


----------

